# 2014 foreman help



## Digg

I've had my 2014 foreman since nov. And love it. I am wanting to do do some work to it now. I have 28x12.5x12 outlaws with 2" rear spacers wides all around I am waiting in highlifters lift kit to come out soon I hope and plan to snorkle and do the GR. Does anyone know about the gr on the 14's? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dodge2500

for u been u so close to me i would try hormels extream atv are try to get in tuch with james clark on face book he is the guy that makes hormels grs and if i am not mistaken the 13 and 14 has the same internals


----------



## jersmith

The Rubicon is a very nice machine but if this is a machine that might sit for months on end your going to want to treat the fuel or look at the EFI machines. IMO the IRS Rancher doesn't ride much better than the SRA.


----------



## Digg

Not a rubicon it's a foreman . Yea I looked at their grs but high for a 15 1/2 if I'm going to do I'm going to do it big the first time. I'm looking to do around a 35 that's my goal. I finally have my lift so now to put it in. Hope I can get the gr done soon though


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I got my GR from gotmuddy on here. They have a website, just look up gotmuddy reductions. Just so you have options, you know.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I build gr for this bike. and u will need more then a 15% u will need a 35% gr to turn tires in anything. The 14 is the same as my 12 motor wise. 35% drops in in the front of the motor the 15% goes in rear and requires some machining to clear it. If u want get with me and i will see what we can do for you


----------



## Digg

Will do pm me with contact info ill get with u thanks


----------



## MS Foreman

I have used gotmuddy (cody) and extremerancher (james) both do good work and you can contact them on highlifter forums


----------

